# Idea's on micro channel drain



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

So as you see in the pic I have a micro channel drain for my pool deck, the pool guy didn't do me any favors because he ground off the end and I would have to knock out the concrete to place the connector that allows a 1" pipe to be connected  . I have spent that last couple of days cleaning up this area adding a catch basin and will sod tomorrow with celebration that I am told soil wise is 1/4 to 1/2" thick..

I am torn between just sloping like I have in the pic and having a good sized dip in that area to ensure the water runs off or laying the sod down, cutting out a trench channel and dumping some white rock in a type of above ground french drain.

I cannot put a catch basin under it as there are pool lines, irrigation lines and a cox communications line in between this catch basin and the micro channel drain.. 

any help or idea's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)




----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Can you landscape the area with mulch and garden plantings that will tolerate the pool water and not deal with any grass in the area? I would worry that Bermuda will invade and overgrow any rocks you put in there.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Do it right and install the 1" conduit. Anything else just going to cause a lot more work for you Down the road


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I would also suggest trying to get pvc over to the catch basin if you can. How much concrete would you have to cut out to fit your adapter? Could you extend the microdrain an inch or two to connect the pvc?There is nothing better than a lawn/pool area that drains correctly! I have worked over the past year to get mine correct after a pool install. Get as much done before you lay the sod. If you have not, run landscape lighting wire, speaker wires and any wires for outlets before you lay the sod as well.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

About three inches then cut it flush because it's angled To get the adapter on



SC Grass Loon said:


> I would also suggest trying to get pvc over to the catch basin if you can. How much concrete would you have to cut out to fit your adapter? Could you extend the microdrain an inch or two to connect the pvc?There is nothing better than a lawn/pool area that drains correctly! I have worked over the past year to get mine correct after a pool install. Get as much done before you lay the sod. If you have not, run landscape lighting wire, speaker wires and any wires for outlets before you lay the sod as well.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Your right I need to bust that out but I need to cut that thin channel drain out anyway and put a 5" in to handle the volume of water that we get here, right now everything backs up on the patio this is a little better than it was because I have really good fall coming off the micro drain and the catch basins are catching water that was flooding back onto the pool deck previously

The pool was installed a year ago and I wish I knew then what I know now because I would have let the builder put that flimsy micro channel in... until then I just stuck some cheap vinyl gutter as a trench filled it a bit with white rocks .. it may look tacky but I am running out of time to get sod down tomorrow before the storms..



SC Grass Loon said:


> I would also suggest trying to get pvc over to the catch basin if you can. How much concrete would you have to cut out to fit your adapter? Could you extend the microdrain an inch or two to connect the pvc?There is nothing better than a lawn/pool area that drains correctly! I have worked over the past year to get mine correct after a pool install. Get as much done before you lay the sod. If you have not, run landscape lighting wire, speaker wires and any wires for outlets before you lay the sod as well.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Maybe run the pipe down and cut in the drain later.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

SC Grass Loon said:


> Maybe run the pipe down and cut in the drain later.


Yeah I can probably hit HD early grab the fittings and pipe see if I can chip that out real quick


----------

